# Music to make love to



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

I need some help please, 

Could you suggest some songs to make love to.

We are in our early forties, we do like some of the latest music but we also like music from the 70's 80's and 90's .

I thought some music might be nice for a change.

Many thanks


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon delight


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> Afternoon delight



Thanks very much, I'll download it now


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

If for slow love making I like the Sirius station acoustic coffeehouse. Always an awesome, slow, meaningful song on there for sure! Mostly from the 90's. 

Also, if you wanna get kinda 'freaky' try rap music. You'd be surprised. 

Have fun!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Sade has some good music for this kind of activity


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch - YouTube

Do it now! 

And for the afterglow (if you want to p-ss her off lol):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o


----------



## CraigW (Jul 7, 2012)

The best music to put on is a "live" album. This way you get to hear applause every three to five minutes.

Seriously-tune into what your partner likes. Some music people find romantic but some might find it cheesy. 
Put on something that means something to both of you. The first song you danced to etc..
Do a google search, make a play list and make it your own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CraigW (Jul 7, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Avalon by Roxy Music, works every time!


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch - YouTube
> 
> Do it now!
> 
> ...



Not really for me!


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> Avalon by Roxy Music, works every time!



Nice


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

CraigW said:


> Put on something that means something to both of you. *The* *first* *danced** to etc*..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Funny

No dancing at our place

Thanks anyway


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

A long time ago, a woman I was in a relationship with brought a cd over. It was, The Whispers, Toast to the Ladies. I thought it was pretty good. Worth a listen anyway.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We like soft, "new age" music. The Pandora station we use is "Song From a Secret Garden."


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

2 live crew


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Enigma.
Conjure 0ne.
Delerium.
Kirsty Hawkshaw.
Oceanlab.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks very much, 

I'll give them a try tonight


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Jan 23, 2013)

The swordfish soundtrack.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> 2 live crew


get the greatest hits album. some great tracks:

We Want Some Pu--Y
Throw the D
Me So Horny 
Pop That Pu--Y
Some Hot Head 
C'mon Babe 
If You Believe in Having Sex


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim -

Ronan Keating -This I Promise You - 

Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply !!

Bad Company - Feel Like Makin Love


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

seriously.......if you really want to get the ultimate esx groove:

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - YouTube

Pearjam...yellowledbetter...black works as well. 

I will never forget getting buzy to and black came on the radio.....one of those moments I will never forget


----------



## KFS (Nov 4, 2012)

Check out this site: 

Erotic Music to Set the Mood | Erotica Readers & Writers Association


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

How about this one?What do you think? The Awakening - NuSound - YouTube


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim -
> 
> Ronan Keating -This I Promise You -
> 
> ...



Thanks we love Ronan Keating and Savage Garden


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> seriously.......if you really want to get the ultimate esx groove:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - YouTube
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I gotta ask, who has sex to music and how often?


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I gotta ask, who has sex to music and how often?



We have never tried it but I thought it might be nice for a change. 

It will give the neighbours something else to listen to.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Feelin' Love by Paula Cole.... HOT. Look up the lyrics


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a sexy time playlist on my phone. First song on the list is Angel by Aerosmith. That is our song. We danced to it at our wedding. I am a fan of country music so I have a fair bit of that.

Bless the broken road-Rascal Flatts
Come a little closer-Dierks Bentley
From this moment-Shania Twain


Music is usually used during a backrub. And backrubs lead to front rubs. And front rubs lead to sex. The phone is left on the night stand in a soup cup. So music isn't a constant thing, but it happens enough to be a quantifiable percentage.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Pink Floyd. Seriously! Ex had a couple albums on his iPod, so it played quite a long time. When we got done, we were both like," COOL! That was awesome"!


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I like some trance music, like Never cry again, Waiting, In and out of love, Wet dreams, River flows in you.
Dance/pop,music like Hold it against me (Britney Spears), Beautiful (Akon), Nobody (Wonder Girls), You know it ain't love (Pitbull), Insomnia (Craig David), Where have you been (Rihanna), Tonight I'm ****ing you (Enrique Iglesias), Nothing gonna change my love (George Benson), I don't wanna miss a thing (Aerosmith).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish (Jun 12, 2011)

Enigma-Principles of Lust CD. The name says it all.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Sade.
Enigma.
Anything New Age.
Classical like Nocturno by Federic Chopin, Piano Waltzes by Federic Chopin. Silencio by Beethoven.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

2ofus said:


> I need some help please,
> 
> Could you suggest some songs to make love to.
> 
> ...


This is interesting, but I sort of find music distracting. 

I feel like i/we really enjoy all the sounds of love making... and it provides all kinds of groovy feedback... a little intake of breath here, and (without getting too graphic) all the writhing-sliding-rubbing-ness that goes on.

I dont know - I tend to get lost in all the sensory input from smells to taste to touch to visuals and yes.. sounds.

And when we are done.. we just spoon and listen to each other breathing and sleep.

---

but thats not what you asked, is it? How about 'Strobe Light' by the B52's?  

_...Cause tonight's the night
We make love, under a strobe light
Underneath the strobe light...

Baby when I kiss your hair
I feel electricity in the air
I'm gonna kiss your eyes (Uhh..)
Then I'm gonna kiss your neck (moan..)
Then I'm gonna kiss your tummy (oooh!)
Then I'm gonna kiss your pineapple! (Waaaaaaaaaah!!!)..._


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Classical like Nocturno by Federic Chopin, Piano Waltzes by Federic Chopin. Silencio by Beethoven.


Holst - The Planets. 

Thats the thing... its hard to know what direction sex is going to take sometimes, right?

Put on a Piano Sonata and suddenly half way through things start getting pretty feisty... and well... there you are... slapping booty to a 3/4 time Largo?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Doors!
'Come on Baby light my fire'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

H and I are huge music lovers but haven't used it for lovemaking in a while.....reading this made me realize how much I miss it......

Suggestions: 

Barry White
Luther Vandross
Kenny G
Color Me Badd (I wanna sex you up)
Soul Asylum (Sexual Healing)


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

ATC529R said:


> seriously.......if you really want to get the ultimate esx groove:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - YouTube
> 
> ...


Ha ha!!
I've got busy to pearl jam a few times too!
Brings back happy memories!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

_Come in Closer_ by Blue October
_Amazing_ by Blue October
_Congratulations_ by Blue October

_Disintegration_ by Jimmy Eat World

_Iris_ by The Goo Goo Dolls

_Good Enough_ by Evanescence

_Hands Down Acoustic Version_ by Dashboard Confessional

_I Love the Way You Lie_ both versions; Eminem featuring Rhianna and Rhianna featuring Eminem

_Painting Flowers_ by All Time Low

_Roadside_ by Rise Against

_So I Thought_ by Flyleaf

_The Acoustic Song_ by Red Jumpsuit Apparatus 

_Everything_ by Lifehouse

_Fever_ by Beyonce
_Naughty Girl_ by Beyonce

_Forever_ by Breaking Benjamin
_Diary of Jane_ by Breaking Benjamin
_Breath_ by Breaking Benjamin
_Dance With The Devil_ by Breaking Benjamin
_Evil Angel_ Breaking Benjamin

_When You Say Nothing At All_ by Allison Krauss

_Crimes_ by Damien Rice


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Barry White


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Business Time by Flight of the Conchords 

But seriously, I love Janet Jackson's Janet album and the Velvet Rope.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

gregorian chant.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

http://youtu.be/lmDTSQtK20c


----------

